# help please



## my name is Nathan (Apr 6, 2014)

What is the name of the trick in schutzhund when they make their dog run away then stop,lay down,and look at then? And how would I teach it to my dog?


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Voraus is to run out. Platz is to lay down.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The routine is commonly referred to as the "send out."

This is how I was told to train it:
Have your dog very motivated to a toy or target. (you build this if your dog doesn't come with it)
(you only train the send out after you have the "down in motion." down pat.)
OK got those two things and a good heel? Off lead? and a long down. You need to be able to leave your dog in a down.
Then you can teach the send out.

put your dog in a long down.
walk out about 15 - 20 paces and let the dog see you place the toy (you can use a box or stake but be careful with the latter - with either of these the point is for the dog to SEE you place the target/toy)
Return to your dog.
Hype your dog up.
Walk your dog (not nec. in a heel - you want drive and excitement here) a ways toward the target building excitement
As you get closer, stop, extend your right arm pointing toward the object
YOur dog is ramped up and excited and anticipating getting the toy
Keep your arm out and send your dog (with lots of encouragement)
Whoop it up when he gets the toy and heads back to you - play like crazy.

Do this once or twice a training session for quite a while

Eventually you will be at the point where you will be back quite a ways, send your dog to the target, as he reaches the target, say "platz!"
And praise like crazy, walk up to the dog & play with your dog and the toy.

After that, you will get to where you place the object, walk back to your dog, heel a few paces, send the dog etc. The end goal is to send the dog without the object. Havent tried that yet.

I use the command Vor Onn! for the send out.

(the dog automatically turns to face you with the "platz" command.)


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

middleofnowhere said:


> The routine is commonly referred to as the "send out."
> 
> This is how I was told to train it:
> Have your dog very motivated to a toy or target. (you build this if your dog doesn't come with it)
> ...


This is the first step in teaching the send away exercise. However, you really want someone to show you and teach you the steps. Go to a local schutzhund club or reach out to a club and explain that while you don't want to do SchH you want to learn the send away exercise. Many handlers wouldn't mind the extra cash  The reason being that there are so many things that can go wrong.

Examples: what if the dog doesn't understand where you are sending him? How do you get past the point where the dog needs to see a target to run to? Adding the down should be a separate exercise IMO because let's say you have a toy out there, send your dog and yell platz as loud as you ever thought you could. And the dog blows you off and gets the toy anyway? Now he's rewarded eventhough he completely blew you off. You'll be surprised how often I see this happen. That's why I like to use a little pressure on the down but it's not really something you can teach over the internet.

Pay someone a few bucks to help guide you along or if you are interested in Sch why not give it a shot? It's addicting


----------



## my name is Nathan (Apr 6, 2014)

Any known schutzhund clubs around Anderson,Indiana?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

To find schutzhund club near you, go to the DVG America website and poke around some. They list all member clubs. There's also USA but I don't know how to find their website.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There are two clubs in Indianapolis. Go watch training. I am a member of the first one but not all clubs fit everyone. 

O.G. Indianapolis Schutzhund and Polizei

O.G. Landshark


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

middleofnowhere said:


> To find schutzhund club near you, go to the DVG America website and poke around some. They list all member clubs. There's also* USA but I don't know how to find their website*.


The USCA website is United Schutzhund Clubs of America


----------

